# NS fanboys - check your head sucka



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I saw these just a day or two ago. I am not sure that they are going to be all that (dripping with sarcasm) popular here in Colorado...


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

But I want it in other colors!


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Well I see they still didn't figure out you need a screen in the vent holes yet... :dunno: Easy enough to put your own in, but even easier for them to do it. 
Perfect for all those new NS riders who want to look the part but not be the part  j/k take it easy :laugh:


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Why do you need to screen the vent holes?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Wth is the screen for? Keep your bugs in?


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Well if you don't ride hard I guess you don't need the screens. Otherwise, they're to keep snow out (wet head = not fun) and more importantly to keep branches out!


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

So these magical screens are waterproof and impact resistant? I guess I just don't ride hard enough to be worthy of these screens 

I wear the watts helmet and have never had a problem in the heavy wet snow we get here.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

No they keep SNOW out, not water, I'm not tumbling through puddles. If the snow gets in, then it melts because your head is WARM. It's not rocket science. And yes, impact resistant enough to stop a branch from poking through. I'm just telling it like it is.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I've ridden in the rain with no vent screens and my head was just a dry as any other time. Any branch that doesn't penetrate a screen most likely wasn't going to do any damage in the first place.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Who said anything about rain? Like I said, you want the screen to keep SNOW out. And I guess you just haven't had the big-stick-through-vent experience yet, so feel free to comment about it AFTER it happens to you a couple times .


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

To bad it's a Bern.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

chupacabraman said:


> Who said anything about rain? Like I said, you want the screen to keep SNOW out. And I guess you just haven't had the big-stick-through-vent experience yet, so feel free to comment about it AFTER it happens to you a couple times .


You get a big stick through your vent often?


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

No, because I put a screen in-between my liner and the shell.  But it has happened a couple of times before and it did not feel good. Pay attention.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Apparently you didnt get the innuendo haha


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Qball said:


> Apparently you didnt get the innuendo haha


Here let me state the obvious he's talking about a penis in your butthole.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

LOL, I did totally miss that :laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Here let me state the obvious he's talking about a penis in your butthole.


Thanks for clarifying:thumbsup:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I love NS but that thing doesn't have nearly enough ventilation for me. My Giro G9 looks like it could double as a bike helmet and the first thing I did was take out the foam caps for the vents and throw them away


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> I love NS but that thing doesn't have nearly enough ventilation for me. My Giro G9 looks like it could double as a bike helmet and the first thing I did was take out the foam caps for the vents and throw them away


do you wear a beanie under your helmet?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

All Linville wears when he is snowboarding is his leopard skin goretex thong in -20F weather. He's sweating the whole time. It's kind of freaky and not fun to sit next to on a chair lift...


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I just end up leaving the foam insert inside my Bern Watts all the time. That way it still has transfer ventilation but blocks the snow out. Usually I'm more happy about the helmet keeping my head warm then cold, it's never that hot here.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I like! Although won't buy.


----------

